# Any Long Island Subs?



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Anyone on Long Island Looking to Sub?

Must be willing to do a limited amount of shoveling as well....

516-909-1068


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Were always available in Suffolk County.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm available in Nassau.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Give me a call, Got some small accounts that I can sub so far.....


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

What towns are you looking for? What kind of equipment are you looking for?


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Check your PM's

PM sent 11/1/08 12:10pm


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

linycctitan;627620 said:


> Check your PM's
> 
> PM sent 11/1/08 12:10pm


Same here.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Unreal, check the avatar!


----------

